# INFO ON PAYING REMOTE CODERS



## wenkeck (Apr 16, 2021)

HI. I was wondering if anyone has information on how remote coders get paid. I reviewed the coding salary articles on the aapc website but I am thinking the averages are for coders on site? My company is thinking about hiring a remote coder but they want to pay by report no hourly or salary. I appreciate your insight and thank you.


----------



## nancdonio@gmail.com (Apr 23, 2021)

I am a remote coder.  I code Emergency Department cases.  I make $3.00 per chart.  If I code Inpatient, it is $7 - $8 per chart depending on account, DOS, and hospital/health system location.  For Auditing cases I am paid by the hour anywhere from $30 - $45 per hour depending on type and what is being audited.  
Hope that helps.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Apr 23, 2021)

wenkeck said:


> HI. I was wondering if anyone has information on how remote coders get paid. I reviewed the coding salary articles on the aapc website but I am thinking the averages are for coders on site? My company is thinking about hiring a remote coder but they want to pay by report no hourly or salary. I appreciate your insight and thank you.


My question is: What will they be coding? Mostly E/M office visits, inpatient E/M, surgeries or a mix? There are some surgeries that I can code in minutes, others will take me two hours or so but they are very complex and will bill about 60K in charges. If you identify what will be coded you will get a better answer.


----------



## wenkeck (Apr 26, 2021)

Orthocoderpgu said:


> My question is: What will they be coding? Mostly E/M office visits, inpatient E/M, surgeries or a mix? There are some surgeries that I can code in minutes, others will take me two hours or so but they are very complex and will bill about 60K in charges. If you identify what will be coded you will get a better answer.


surgical pathology mostly- i did not even think about that part. surgical pathology reports


----------



## wenkeck (Apr 26, 2021)

nancdonio@gmail.com said:


> I am a remote coder.  I code Emergency Department cases.  I make $3.00 per chart.  If I code Inpatient, it is $7 - $8 per chart depending on account, DOS, and hospital/health system location.  For Auditing cases I am paid by the hour anywhere from $30 - $45 per hour depending on type and what is being audited.
> Hope that helps.


thank you for your response. i should have clarified that it would be just surgical pathology reports.


----------

